# Orlando Magic vs New York Knicks Game Thread



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Knicks at Magic, 7

WHERE: TD Waterhouse Centre, Orlando.

RECORDS: Magic 29-27; Knicks 24-33.

BROADCASTS: TV -- Sun Sports. Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish-language: 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: Orlando broke a three-game losing streak with a 114-111 victory against the Sacramento Kings on Wednesday. SG Steve Francis demonstrated his play-making ability, dishing out 10 assists. Rookie PG Jameer Nelson and rookie PF Dwight Howard had big games. . . . G Doug Christie, upset with his lack of playing time, missed Thursday's practice because of illness. . . . This is the last regular-season meeting between the clubs. Orlando beat New York 104-98 on Dec. 3, and the Knicks whipped the Magic 119-111 on Dec. 27.

KNICKS UPDATE: New York was again busy before the trade deadline. For no apparent reason, the Knicks dealt C Nazr Mohammed and G Jamison Brewer to the San Antonio Spurs for F Malik Rose and conditional first-round draft picks in 2005 and 2006. They acquired F Maurice Taylor from the Houston Rockets for G Moochie Norris, F Vin Baker and New York's 2006 second-round pick. . . . The Knicks finished January 2-13. . . . G Stephon Marbury is the Knicks' top scorer at more than 21 points per game.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: Can Steve Francis put together back-to-back games in which he passes more and dribbles less? 

--------------------------------------------------


A tough challenge for Jameer tonight in his 4th straight start. Orlando should have a really good shot at winning this one at home.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Great first half by Orlando. They pretty much owned all but a fews min of it. The team is playing really well and really un-selfish right now. 

Jameer playing well yet again. 9 pts, 5 assists, 2 rebs, 1 stl in the first half.

It looks like Davis is starting to hand the team more over to the two rookies and so far it is looking good.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard with another amazing first half. I guess this means he won't play at all in the 4th.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Howard with another amazing first half. I guess this means he won't play at all in the 4th.


He probably won't since the game is heading for a blowout.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pretty sad the Knicks have like a 200 million dollar payroll. Besides Marbury, this team is pretty terrible.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jameer playing well yet again .. 11 pts, 7 assists, 4 rebs ... and playing a ton of minutes. This past draft really making a mark for Orlando.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Side note: Doug Christie has yet to get off the bench.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

So this is what happens when the Magic don't turn the ball over much. :clap:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> Side note: Doug Christie has yet to get off the bench.


I talk about how the Magic may release Christie this offseason over on the realgm board and got laughed at. I bet I'm right in the end because after we get a SG in FA or via trade this offseason, he will be useless to us.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> So this is what happens when the Magic don't turn the ball over much. :clap:



And Steve Francis doesn't throw a wrench in the spokes by over dribbling.

Grant Hill with an extremely quiet 29 points .. shooting well over 50%.

Doesn't hurt that the Knicks defense is pretty terrible.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> I talk about how the Magic may release Christie this offseason over on the realgm board and got laughed at. I bet I'm right in the end because after we a SG in FA or via trade this offseason, he will be useless to us.



Well, he was upset the other night with low minutes ... I'd imagine he is gonna be pretty pissed tonight not even getting on the court.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> Well, he was upset the other night with low minutes ... I'd imagine he is gonna be pretty pissed tonight not even getting on the court.


Well Stevenson IMO is better than Christie at this point in his career. If it was up to me, I would send Francis to the Bucks for Redd and waive Christie. 

In the draft I would try and draft another PG to backup Nelson and another big man.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

JNice said:


> Well, he was upset the other night with low minutes ... I'd imagine he is gonna be pretty pissed tonight not even getting on the court.



i didnt think christie came? wasnt he suppose to be sick?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

magicfan187 said:


> i didnt think christie came? wasnt he suppose to be sick?



I'm not sure ... I thought he just missed practice. I assumed he was at the game. Maybe him missing practice is the reason he didn't play.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Postgame Quotes, March 4 



> On Dwight Howard: “Dwight seems to be growing stronger as we move forward each game. He’s really learned some of the nuances of playing that position and he’s learned it quickly. He’s really given us some nice work on both ends of the floor. Giving us some low post presence offensively and then defensively he’s rebounding, blocking shots and running the floor for us so he’s doing a nice job. I think as a result of how hard he’s worked in practice, how he’s absorbed the teachings of Coach Clifford Ray and the other veterans players on our team who are very willing to share their knowledge with him and he soaks it up so it’s been a good combination that way.”





> On Doug Christie: “The last I heard was that he was ill and I don’t know anything beyond that as we speak.
> 
> On when Coach Davis found out about Doug Christie not playing tonight: “That was right before the game started.”


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)




----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)




----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Dwight Howard is playing very productively for the last 2 games, I hope this streak continues...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Dwight Howard and Jameer Nelson are doing great the last few games! 

They combine to: * 31pts - 19reb - 7asts - 1stl - 4 blk*

Amazing!


----------

